# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Сергей Довлатов.  Зона. Заповедник. Компромисс.

## Lampada

Текст -  http://www.lib.ru/DOWLATOW/zona.txt  *Аудио* (Здесь часть книги, до главы "19 марта 1982 года. Нью-Йорк"):   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 
Читает *Олег Исаев*   _Зона (1982) - одна из самых читаемых книг Довлатова - записки лагерного надзирателя, которым Довлатов три года служил в армии: "Я был ошеломлен глубиной и разнообразием жизни. Я увидел, как низко может пасть человек. И как высоко он способен парить. Впервые я понял, что такое свобода, жестокость, насилие. Я увидел свободу за решеткой. Жестокость, бессмысленную, как поэзия. Насилие, обыденное, как сырость"._ (с.)

----------


## Majechka

огромное тебе спасибо!

----------


## Lampada

Текст: http://www.lib.ru/DOWLATOW/zapowednik.txt

----------


## Lampada

*Компромисс*Текст:   Сергей Довлатов. Компромисс

----------


## Lampada

"Зона. Записки надзирателя" Довлатов Сергей (скачать аудиокнигу бесплатно *или слушать онлайн*)  *Зона. * Читает* Вячеслав Герасимов * Текст - Сергей Довлатов. Зона

----------

